# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  مرشح للاطلاق 4 الآن في شبكة الناصرة الثقافية

## شبكة الناصرة

*مرشح للاطلاق* *4**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تم بحمد الله اليوم تطوير الشبكة الى مرشح للاطلاق 4**
والمفترض ان يتم التطوير الى مرشح للاطلاق 3 وبعدها 4 ..

لكن بعد تجربة مرشح 3 و التي كانت للادارة فقط ..

تم اليوم اطلاق مرشح للانطلاق 4 ..

والتي حلت فيها مشاكل كبير في مرشح للاطلاق 2 و 3 ..

وتم حل مشكلة عدم ظهور اخر الصفحات في الاقسام ..

وتم حل مشكلة الخط لليسار ..

تم حل مشكلة الروابط العربية التي الى الآن لم يتم تفعيلها .. لعدم تناسبها مع متصفح اكسبلور ..

ويتبقى مشاكل قليل بإذن الله لحين اصدار الشبكة رسمياً .. 

مشاكل اللغة العربية في الاكسبلور 8 و 7 و 6..

سوف يتم حلها بإذن الله في الاصدار الرسمي ..

دائما أنتم مميزون .. مع شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..

دمتم بكل خير ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*يعطييييييكم العاااااافية أخوي ع المجهووود المميز.}*


*تطور رااااااااائع للشبكة*

*لا خلا و لا عدم*

----------


## ابو طارق

*دائما أنتم مميزون* 
*مع*
* شبكة الناصرة الثقافية*


*لقد شعرنا بالتغيير اليوم كثيرا*


*وننتظر المزيد بأذن الله* 


*بالتوفيق  يارب* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موفقين اخونا الكريم 
شبكة 
الله يحرس شبكتنا من العين

----------


## ABU A7MED

يعطيكم ألف عافية أخوي

ودووم للأمام يارب

سلامي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة... 
مُأجورين إن شاء الله... 

ماشاء الله..التطور يتضح مع كل عملية تقومون بها...... 

منذ البارحة وجدت تغيرات كثيرة للأفضل ...... بورك كل جهد..وبوركت كل بؤرة قد أُجهدت لنتميز... 
سلم العطاء .....ودمتم مميزين... 


موفقين ومقضية حوائجكم بحق شهر المحرم وصاحبه المُعظم.... 
دمتم بعين المولى وبحصنه الحصين..

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*تسلم آخوي على التطوير ..*

*ربي يعطيك العآفيه ،،*

*ومآجورين ..*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------

